# Petco and Petsmart



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I just wonder, why there is so much dislike online for petco and petsmart? I love them. Our petco and petsmart do adoption events for the local animal shelters. 

My husband is not a fan of large companies and I wonder if that has something to do with it. I like that they make pet supplies available to the general public. Sure, dogs may have the occasional accident inside the store but I have seen places that are FAR FAR worse as far as sanitary conditions. Most mom and pop pet shops I have been in are disgusting-and can be smelled a mile away.

My favorite pet store is a local pet food store we have, they take good care of it and keep it clean, they have knowledgable staff there as well.

I know petco and petsmart tend not to have the highest qualified pet experts out there, but still I don't see it as a reason to boycott the place. I still really like these stores.

Now, my ultimate favorite is still 3 dog bakery, I love their treats they sell at the counters and the one we have here has a very boutique feel to it, they sell fancy dishes and cookie jars, Susan Lanci prodcuts... expensive shampoo and cuddle cups... the kinds of things I normally only find online.

I guess the main point of the post, is I want to know why you like or dislike these stores


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't dislike them, I buy their food there, and other items. I've never had experience with training there. Yes, both Petco and Petsmart have adoptions. I really like Pet People., a portion of their income goes to Rescues.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Shelly, I don't dislike Petsmart or Petco and certainly don't boycott either of them. When I was in middle/high school, I used to volunteer every week at adoption events at our local Petsmart so I love these stores for what they do for rescues. When I first got Bailey, we used to go to our local Petsmart almost every week to get random supplies and also I thought it was a great socialization opportunity. I have enrolled Bailey in the Petsmart training (awful experience...trainer was useless...most of the people attending the class asked for a refund), taken him to the groomer there a couple of times (not that bad, but way over priced) and I (gasp) even used their Banfield clinic for 12 years with my cat (terrible, terrible...nearly killed my cat when he had a serious illness). I would never, ever again use any of these services at Petsmart - except maybe the groomer for a quick tail trim. However, I don't mind going there every once in a while to shop for random stuff. I have gotten Bailey toys, clothes and treats from there - but quite honestly, the quality isn't nearly as good as I've found at dog boutiques. With the exception of a couple of brands, the food and treats they carry are not that great, in my opinion. Petco does have better food choices than Petsmart though. Back home in VA, I've got two really great dog boutiques in my town so I prefer to go there.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I buy Nature's Miracle, toys, etc. at Petsmart.

I would never take Bailey to be groomed, enroll in training classes or, most especially, use Banfield as my vet.

I prefer to shop at our local upscale boutiques for food. I will let Bailey walk around on a leash there but I would never ever let him walk on the floor at Petsmart. Too many sick dogs are brought into Petsmart to see the vet. Our Banfield is way at the back of the store so sick dogs walk right through the middle of the store.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't have an issue with either company, really. I don't purchase much at either store, but I don't have anything against them. I do buy Nature's Miracle and treats at Petco.

The only things I dislike about Petsmart are Banfield (absolutely a horrid thing to have it in a pet supply store), and they only carry a few quality food brands. Most of the food they carry is complete garbage.

Petco has really taken a positive turn over the last few years. They carry many more quality food brands than they used to. They even have a couple of good shampoo/conditioner products. And, their quality treat (ie: no artificial ingredients, etc) selection is pretty good.


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I used to work for petsmart way back when. So i know they take good care the the animals they have there but like most of the others havent had good experiences with their other services. I will continue to shop for my fluff there as even on it worse day it is better then the local petco ( the one here should be closed down it is so bad). I do love the fact they do the adoptions all the time and they dont sale dogs or cats. It is just a sad fact that some of them are more worried about the bottom dollar then getting and training good people for their training and grooming. It is also true the a good deal ( not of the people in the training and grooming)are there cause it is work not cause they care about the animals they work with and it shows when you talk to them. Most of the people on here arent boycotting the stores just the extra services.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I like Petco better than Petsmart because I think they have more to offer as far as food goes.. I do not care for Banfield at Petsmart, nor do I care for the groomers or trainers at either store. I do go to Petco occasionally for some food items and Nature's Miracle. My local Petco is heavily involved in rescue and I am proud of that. As far as germs are concerned, no matter where I go, my Malts ride in the cart or stroller.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I buy Nature's Miracle, toys, etc. at Petsmart.
> 
> I would never take Bailey to be groomed, enroll in training classes or, *most especially, use Banfield as my vet.*
> 
> I prefer to shop at our local upscale boutiques for food. I will let Bailey walk around on a leash there but I would never ever let him walk on the floor at Petsmart. Too many sick dogs are brought into Petsmart to see the vet. Our Banfield is way at the back of the store so sick dogs walk right through the middle of the store.





LJSquishy said:


> I don't have an issue with either company, really. I don't purchase much at either store, but I don't have anything against them. I do buy Nature's Miracle and treats at Petco.
> 
> *The only things I dislike about Petsmart are Banfield (absolutely a horrid thing to have it in a pet supply store)*, and they only carry a few quality food brands. Most of the food they carry is complete garbage.
> 
> Petco has really taken a positive turn over the last few years. They carry many more quality food brands than they used to. They even have a couple of good shampoo/conditioner products. And, their quality treat (ie: no artificial ingredients, etc) selection is pretty good.


I agree about Banfield - unfortunately, when we adopted our first family pet, our cat Isaiah from a Petsmart adoption event, they recommended Banfield and not knowing any better, we stuck with it. We rarely ever had to take him to the vet for 12 years because he was healthy and only ever went in for annual physicals, which always went just fine. I was in 8th grade when we adopted Isaiah, and the only one in the family who had even half a clue about raising a pet - I didn't know any better or else I never would have taken him to Banfield. I thought I was being a conscientious pet owner by signing him up for their "wellness" plan. It wasn't until many years later when I got Bailey, joined SM and started doing a lot more research that I realized how bad Banfield really is. Now, I would never consider going there or recommend it to anyone.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I shop at Petco and Petsmart, in addition to my favorite local shop, Kriser's. Petco has some carrot chew sticks that no other shop carries, and I like that if I go to Petsmart, I can sometimes find a toy for my parrot. The Banfield at my previous local Petsmart was outstanding--the vet was easily as good as any expensive private vet I've seen. I would never go to either store for advice on anything, but they have made improvements over the years, including not selling birds over cockatiel size and hosting pet adoption events, as y'all mentioned.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Since I live abroad I don't have a lot of experience w/either, but I do pick up things here & there in the US because I can actually see it, hold it in my hand & read the back. I used to take one of our pups to Petsmart to be groomed yrs. ago, to the manager of the groom salon & she gave a very nice groom & was gentle. I confess that I did stand & watch her off & on for about a month before I requested her~ she gave me lots of tips when I moved overseas on how to cut my own dogs hair.
Just last week we stopped at Petsmart & inquired about "Pet Corrector" and no one in the entire store including the manager knew what it was! I think mostly young kids are employed there who don't really know much or care about learning. I much prefer to go through Crystal (Pampered Pet Boutique) as she can advise w/knowledge.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I cannot complain about either Petsmart nor Petco since both of these stores are close by. I actually had to return a product that I purchased from Petco, did not have my receipt since the item was purchased a couple of months before I had to return it. Well, it turned out that since it was the fault of the manufacturer that put the wrong item in the bottle, they allowed me to make the switch without any questions not gave me any hassles. Petsmart gave me a full refund on a particular Dog Food that I had purchased also without the receipt due to a recall. So, on my part, I have to say that both of these stores have done well. As far as grooming or Banfield Vets, I only use our Vet and have a Groomer who we have been with for some time.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't mind either company - I've just developed into a bit of a product snob and they don't carry the stuff I like. I go there on occasion and get cat litter, dog pill pockets, and uh... trying to think what else I get there. Maybe a comb, or puppy formula or a clipper blade but I don't my grooming supplies or food there or bowls or leashes. 

I'd only use the grooming department under serious duress and even then, I'd have to expectation that the haircut would be horrendous. Our Petsmart trainer shows dogs so I'd feel comfortable with training too. 

when I got my first maltese 6 years ago, I bought all of my stuff at Petsmart before I became a product snob . 

Oh I do have a complaint about Petsmart. My white dogs are ALWAYS GREY when we leave. I hate that. It's worse than if I walk them on blacktop.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I shop at both PetSmart and PetCo, but as with any store, I'm careful to read labels and see if something is from China -- which I won't buy. I use Innova and both PetSmart and PetCo sell this brand.

FYI -- although Banfield is located inside of PetSmart, it is not owned by PetSmart but by a seperate company in Washington State. Most of the Banfield stores are O&O by the Washington company but a few are franchised and actually owned by the Vet. They do have an arrangement with PetSmart regarding rental space and overrides, but PetSmart has no control over their employees, staff, Plans, etc.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I take both of my pups to Petsmart and Petco. They are the easiest places for me to go expose them to people and other animals (Grace is always in her bag or cart cover seat).... We love walking around their stores. The ones near us are very friendly and all are familiar with them now.

The only things I don't like about them, as others have said - their grooming, training, and vet services. Won't use them.

But I think they are great, otherwise... and I do love that they hold adoption events and help spread awareness


----------

